

Why are you not working on a human computation startup (in the sense of the ESP Game)? - amichail

For more on human computation, see:<p><a href="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8246463980976635143" rel="nofollow">http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8246463980976635143</a><p><a href="http://reports-archive.adm.cs.cmu.edu/anon/2005/abstracts/05-193.html" rel="nofollow">http://reports-archive.adm.cs.cmu.edu/anon/2005/abstracts/05...</a>
======
aston
The problem with human computation is that people actually don't really like
solving those sorts of boring problems without good incentive. Amazon's
answer, of course, is paying them for their work. I like von Ahn's approach
better: Figure out a game people will enjoy playing that has the side effect
of getting at the solution to your problem.

I think the reason more people aren't doing this sort of thing is that game
development is in and of itself difficult, and it's even tougher to make a
game that gives you useful information on the side. Not to mention it's not
clear where there's money to be made.

